# Dog smells like feet



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have one ***** who since she weaned her litter keeps requiring baths because she gets an odor like stinky feet. My dogs have never stunk since I switched to raw...no doggy odor or anything. She has been in the house for the most part since she dropped her coat, so not outside influences. It has me stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

A change in body chemistry? perhaps hormonally related? If you figure it out I would be interested in knowing. Good luck!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I've heard complaints like that several times (sometimes I also hear that they smell like corn chips). Most of the time a round of antibiotics has cleared it up. Not really sure what the culprit was though.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bella gets that stinky feet smell when she's having tummy trouble and when she had toncillitis. But tummy trouble is more frequently the cause and it's usually caused by her appetite for toilet paper rolls! :help: :1pig:


----------



## Wanoga (Feb 27, 2007)

Could it be a yeasty smell? My JR gets that smell if a food he is on contains yeast. ( he has allergy issues )


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks GM. I will start her on amoxi and see if that does not solve it. She is not ill from any outward signs (nice coat coming in, skin looks healthy, no tummy disorders, clear eyes, clean teeth and breath, etc), but a round of antibiotics won't hurt and I have a bottle sitting here, so worth a shot. 
Ten days long enough?



GoldenMom said:


> I've heard complaints like that several times (sometimes I also hear that they smell like corn chips). Most of the time a round of antibiotics has cleared it up. Not really sure what the culprit was though.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Have you looked in the ears? Some ear infections give off a musky, foul odor and leave a brown waxy "goo"


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Willowynd said:


> Thanks GM. I will start her on amoxi and see if that does not solve it. She is not ill from any outward signs (nice coat coming in, skin looks healthy, no tummy disorders, clear eyes, clean teeth and breath, etc), but a round of antibiotics won't hurt and I have a bottle sitting here, so worth a shot.
> Ten days long enough?


Sure. I think I usually send home a "trial" of about a week, so you should notice if it's going to help by the time 10 days are up.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

No ear issues, no yeast in the diet- she is raw fed with no grains.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks!



GoldenMom said:


> Sure. I think I usually send home a "trial" of about a week, so you should notice if it's going to help by the time 10 days are up.


----------

